# Create a sub forum for the illiterate growers



## Father Ramirez (Jan 4, 2014)

"I believe I didn't get a good yeild no co2 the light was a bit far from plants also topped late didn't use a technique other then that maybe the strain oh and maybe plant were too short ". I grabbed that quote at random; it's representative of many posts, and in fact much more coherent than many such posts. It took an extra second to process the message, but I did so because I'm facile with language, and am able to decode the idiom of today's modern idiot. But it would be best for both types of communicators if each had a place to be among those of similar communicating skills. Now before you pointers, grunters, and clickers take offence, let me say that I don't count mis-spellings and improper grammar as problematic to communicating. But run on sentences like the one above (which is not even a sentence, but simply disorganized thoughts put to screen) are nearly useless to anyone. Those writing English as a 2nd language usually manage to make their message recognizable, so kudos to you folk! But you slackers who think that how you speak and write is irrelevant, you're mistaken. Regardless of your job, your level of wealth, your politics... the ability to make yourself clearly understood will serve you well, whether you're growing weed or doing anything! Try this next time before posting: organize your thoughts first. Pretend you are someone else reading your post. Does it make sense?


----------



## Walter9999 (Jan 4, 2014)

you're on a weed growing forum...I think your "wall of text" is worse than a goofy question or two


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

Father Ramirez said:


> "I believe I didn't get a good yeild no co2 the light was a bit far from plants also topped late didn't use a technique other then that maybe the strain oh and maybe plant were too short ". I grabbed that quote at random; it's representative of many posts, and in fact much more coherent than many such posts. It took an extra second to process the message, but I did so because I'm facile with language, and am able to decode the idiom of today's modern idiot. But it would be best for both types of communicators if each had a place to be among those of similar communicating skills. Now before you pointers, grunters, and clickers take offence, let me say that I don't count mis-spellings and improper grammar as problematic to communicating. But run on sentences like the one above (which is not even a sentence, but simply disorganized thoughts put to screen) are nearly useless to anyone. Those writing English as a 2nd language usually manage to make their message recognizable, so kudos to you folk! But you slackers who think that how you speak and write is irrelevant, you're mistaken. Regardless of your job, your level of wealth, your politics... the ability to make yourself clearly understood will serve you well, whether you're growing weed or doing anything! Try this next time before posting: organize your thoughts first. Pretend you are someone else reading your post. Does it make sense?





Walter9999 said:


> you're on a weed growing forum...I think your *"wall of text"* is worse than a goofy question or two


Each to their own, I think you are both kinda right, I notice a little bit of this kind of thing..but as long as I can understand what the person is trying to say: Job Done!
My Partner on the other hand... I reckon must've swallowed a Dictionary as a Toddler.._*cuz*_ bad sentences and bad grammar drive Her *NUTS!!!*

Peace



EDIT: Peeps will be wanting IQ tests and only Blonde Hair and Blue eyed 6' Forum members next.....(RIU_AlGore???) LOL


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 4, 2014)

I disagree with Walter and find the lack of grammar in the world today to be appalling. I'd say at least half of my friends text the exact same way. No punctuation. No caps. No spell check. Come on. Every single person righting on this forum is on a device with built in spelling and grammar check, so there is NO excuse. So yeah, if you want to be a lazy fucking moron who goes around bastardizing the English language and spell words like cool as k-e-w-l, go right ahead. 
I'm not ripping on non English speakers either. It's very obvious when someone is writing in a different tongue because they almost always start of by saying so an apologizing for it. I'm talking about the legions of moronic stoners, too busy playing Halo to hit spell check (you can smoke lots of pot without being a stoner). 
Furthermore, I've never read anything even remotely useful from the unpunctuated, run on dribble. People with something intelligent to say, also write like the have something intelligent to say.
I think what really cracks me up is when people try to be online philosophers here on RIU. I came across a post where some dude is trying to start a deep discussion on religion, but his opening post was so covered in shit, how can anyone take home seriously?
People, learn to speak and write your native language. Not for the sake of not annoying people here on RIU, but for your own sake.

And as Father Ramirez says: proof read your posts. If it doesn't make sense to you, it sure as shit doesn't make sense to us.

My mom, rest her soul, wouldn't even let me use contractions like "ain't" when speaking. She was a law book editor so I guess it's just how I was raised.


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> *People with something intelligent to say, also write like the have something intelligent to say.*


Not always the case, many Intelligent people on lots of different Forums are Dicks and Lazy, one Genius even Posted badly thought out and worded Posts..then got Angry with his replies...mind he was coming over like a Dick...

Peace


----------



## vostok (Jan 4, 2014)

Tolerance is the thing here, many posters post stoned, many have issues full stop, many are just plain crazy, then there's me, English is my 'er 2nd language, and not a very nice one either but it is popular, you gotta see their grammar and spelling as there form of communication, like so many north and south ...can hardly communicate at all.....Tolerance Please!


----------



## BROBIE (Jan 4, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> No caps. No spell check. Come on. Every single person *righting*


Just sayin' .......

I hear you though, a little more energy communicating correctly goes a long way.


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Tolerance is the thing here, many posters post stoned, many have issues full stop, many are just plain crazy, then there's me, English is my 'er 2nd language.*


Waht  Just messing! What vostok says is the KEY!

Peace


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 4, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> I'd like to point out a couple of misspellings in my post as I think it's only far, as they were pointed out to me. I put " an" when I meant "and", also I wrote "home" instead of "him"? (Stupid auto correct). So yeah...
> Non of us are perfect, but we can all at least try (and I did try) to use good grammar.
> So I'll climb down of this high horse now, though I hesitate because the view is so good.
> But hey, this is the internet right?


yea, i agree, it's only FAR.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 4, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> I disagree with Walter and find the lack of grammar in the world today to be appalling. I'd say at least half of my friends text the exact same way. No punctuation. No caps. No spell check. Come on. Every single person righting on this forum is on a device with built in spelling and grammar check, so there is NO excuse. So yeah, if you want to be a lazy fucking moron who goes around bastardizing the English language and spell words like cool as k-e-w-l, go right ahead.
> I'm not ripping on non English speakers either. It's very obvious when someone is writing in a different tongue because they almost always start of by saying so an apologizing for it. I'm talking about the legions of moronic stoners, too busy playing Halo to hit spell check (you can smoke lots of pot without being a stoner).
> Furthermore, I've never read anything even remotely useful from the unpunctuated, run on dribble. People with something intelligent to say, also write like the have something intelligent to say.
> I think what really cracks me up is when people try to be online philosophers here on RIU. I came across a post where some dude is trying to start a deep discussion on religion, but his opening post was so covered in shit, how can anyone take home seriously?
> ...


Maybe it's a personal thing as I don't like to be corrected while using any type of internet social application or forum.
Online whether it be texts, forums, chat rooms, etc. I do not want to have to spell everything correct and use proper grammar like I should in college or at the work place. 

usually i type like this or when i txt sum1 i will be like "yo u wnt pizza todai letz do it"


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 4, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> yea, i agree, it's only FAR.


We can do this all day. Look your totally write. I except that I don't always right stuff down correctly. I don't think I'm better then anyone. I know everyone can right there thoughts however they want, sometimes I just wish I could here how they actually talk. 

Did you get all those?

My point is I always try. 

I was was going to write at the end of my first post that I'm sure there are mistakes, but I figured what's the point.

Also, I'd like to point out I've never corrected anyone online... Ever.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 4, 2014)

i can often tell someone's age from a poorly written post. sometimes a socioeconomic background. what i look for is sincerity. unless i sense it i just go for comedic value. i put medical patients and caregivers at the top of my tolerance list and treat them respectfully regardless of misspellings and punctuation. and if someone goes to the trouble to pm me i help them to the best of my ability. i never guess and often link reference data to help people understand things outside of a mj forum.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Jan 4, 2014)

There are a lot of really good points on this thread-- almost all of them, really. Sometimes its really frustrating when you're seeing someone who is having obvious problems, and you wanna help them so badly but you just can't seem to figure out what in the hell is going on. I guess I'm used to letting the mortals slide, tho. You wouldn't know it, but Thor here actually perfectly fits the previous members description for those deemed worthy (lemme know when they open the Aryan sub thread. THAT'S what I'm waiting on).

Yeah, so I usually let it go, and like someone else said earlier, its usually not impossible to decode the jargon, it just takes a little more effort. BUT! For those out there who are natural teachers and enjoy seeing others learn, I think its worth the extra work.

Seriously tho, for those of you out there who are constantly being corrected, or asked to state things more clearly-- you're only helping yourself by THINKING before you WRITE, and trying to state things as clearly as possible.

I think the thing that helps the most is simply breaking your thoughts into paragraphs. Of course, I'm always "that guy" writing a fuckin novel for each post.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Jan 4, 2014)

The younger generation was raised on phone texts, so they have modified their native language to make it quicker and easier to communicate. (This is just not English, as I know the Spanish do this as well, example q tal)
Some of us old farts tend to struggle with the abbreviations and acronyms, but eventually we learn most of them and even start using the logical ones.
Dr. Jekyll

I hate it when people such as the OP ramble on and just spew out the garbage with no breaks.
Just get to the point as we don't have all day to read the gospel according to Ramirez
Mr. Hyde


----------



## ThorGanjason (Jan 4, 2014)

And man sometimes were just fried. Dare I venture to say I'm probably not the only one on here who jumps on every once in a while, saying every word in a sentence the way I want to until I get to the very end and then I say the wrong cranberry.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometimes I read every persons post as if they have no periods and I just say them all in one breath!


----------



## Bucees (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't see any point to this discussion. There are always going to be people who butcher language and misspell words.


----------



## bwest (Jan 4, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Maybe it's a personal thing as I don't like to be corrected while using any type of internet social application or forum.
> Online whether it be texts, forums, chat rooms, etc. I do not want to have to spell everything correct and use proper grammar like I should in college or at the work place.
> 
> usually i type like this or when i txt sum1 i will be like "yo u wnt pizza todai letz do it"


You do not want to have to spell or speak correctly unless you are in school? That's nuts. 
I bet when it comes to counting money, or weighing product, you count correctly just like you were taught at school. As far as the example text, you let people see you type and speak like that?
Abbreviating is one thing, but spelling words wrong and not using punctuation is not something I take pride in. And you only saved 3 letters by typing that mess, instead of doing it right.


----------



## bluerock (Jan 4, 2014)

A sub-forum for illiterate growers? Have you looked into posting your inquiries in the "Newbie Central" forum?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 5, 2014)

Is this thread for real? 

I can decipher what someone is saying with bad spelling, I will not even finish reading your post as there is no fucking structure at all. It's a blob of words. You couldn't even be bothered to separate what you were quoting another user as saying.

But oh yes I agrey, pupple whos spells badz are the wurstz in z vvorld bru. 

Do people even think of how ridiculous they are being when they post shit like this without 100% perfect spelling and structure? Stoned and lazy people bitching about other people being stoned and lazy. This shit would make an awesome TV show.

Edit: I went back and tried my hardest (ended up reading the last little snippet and it made me lols) 



> *Try this next time before posting: organize your thoughts first. Pretend you are someone else reading your post. Does it make sense? *


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 5, 2014)

If I can read it and understand it regardless of misspellings and improper grammar then Ill help. If I cant understand it or the person is rude then I move on to the next. Im not g o n n a waste my time bitchin about it. If you cant read it or you don't like it then go to the next one..


----------



## Commander Strax (Jan 5, 2014)

You don't write so good yourself Mr. Ramiraz


----------



## althor (Jan 5, 2014)

hahaha, this is hilarious...
The OP slams a wall of text, right in your face, and if you take any time to read it, it is complaining about exactly what he did.

UNREADABLE.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jan 5, 2014)

althor said:


> hahaha, this is hilarious...
> The OP slams a wall of text, right in your face, and if you take any time to read it, it is complaining about exactly what he did.
> 
> UNREADABLE.


I vote we make him the King of the illiterate subforum


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks i think we'll pass.

sorry you're so frustrated with peoples spelling, i suppose you could always move onto the next post someone else will help. Not everyone speaks english and not everyone knows how to spell properly, if it annoys you, than move on.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2014)

Seriously??? Put on your big girl panties.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 5, 2014)

Father Ramirez said:


> "I believe I didn't get a good yeild no co2 the light was a bit far from plants also topped late didn't use a technique other then that maybe the strain oh and maybe plant were too short ". I grabbed that quote at random; it's representative of many posts, and in fact much more coherent than many such posts. It took an extra second to process the message, but I did so because I'm facile with language, and am able to decode the idiom of today's modern idiot. But it would be best for both types of communicators if each had a place to be among those of similar communicating skills. Now before you pointers, grunters, and clickers take offence, let me say that I don't count mis-spellings and improper grammar as problematic to communicating. But run on sentences like the one above (which is not even a sentence, but simply disorganized thoughts put to screen) are nearly useless to anyone. Those writing English as a 2nd language usually manage to make their message recognizable, so kudos to you folk! But you slackers who think that how you speak and write is irrelevant, you're mistaken. Regardless of your job, your level of wealth, your politics... the ability to make yourself clearly understood will serve you well, whether you're growing weed or doing anything! Try this next time before posting: organize your thoughts first. Pretend you are someone else reading your post. Does it make sense?


Ever hear of these things called paragraphs? It would be really cool if you could use them since your such a master of the English language.


----------



## AimAim (Jan 5, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> You don't write so good yourself Mr. Ramiraz


*Well*. Mr. Ramiraz does not write very *well*.

"You don't write so well yourself, Mr. Ramiraz"!


----------



## Commander Strax (Jan 6, 2014)

AimAim said:


> *Well*. Mr. Ramiraz does not write very *well*.
> 
> "You don't write so well yourself, Mr. Ramiraz"!


maybe your New Years resolution could be "investigate the subtleties of sarcasm"


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 6, 2014)

bwest said:


> You do not want to have to spell or speak correctly unless you are in school? That's nuts.


----------



## noham (Jan 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> thanks i think we'll pass.
> 
> sorry you're so frustrated with peoples spelling, i suppose you could always move onto the next post someone else will help. Not everyone speaks english and not everyone knows how to spell properly, if it annoys you, than move on.


OR, take the tiny effort to learn the language you use every day writing to sever hundred people on a basic level, and most possibly intend using it your whole life and determining you career as English is such an universal and relatively easy language.

To be honest, I never even learned english from a book, I just listened, talked, and played games


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Jan 6, 2014)

noham said:


> OR, take the tiny effort to learn the language you use every day *writing to sever hundred people on a basic level*, and most possibly intend using it your whole life and determining you career as English is such an universal and relatively easy language.
> 
> To be honest, I never even learned English from a book, I just listened, talked, and played games


It's not easy as an adult to learn a second language but yet kids (under 12) can pick it up so quick & easy, go figure. 
Dr. Jekyll

English is very hard to learn, as it's all our tiny words that make it so complex.
Typically us native English speakers can figure out what you meant to say, but the words I put in bold from your post have confused the hell out of me.
Mr. Hyde


----------



## noham (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde said:


> It's not easy as an adult to learn a second language but yet kids (under 12) can pick it up so quick & easy, go figure.
> Dr. Jekyll
> 
> English is very hard to learn, as it's all our tiny words that make it so complex.
> ...


Learn *the* language on a basic level, _which is _used to write and get your thoughts across several hundred people on this and other forum on a daily basis.

You know... it's very hard to learn anything for me sitting in school since when I was ~14. It makes me sick and tired of life. Maybe if it were more fun than a must. Like... playing games 
I learned the basics while playing some online shooters. Then again, I was 'lucky' since English language was my favourite thing to learn and exercise, and the opposite for nearly anything else


----------



## Father Ramirez (Jan 9, 2014)

This tablet simply will NOT Tab, nor does Return actually do so, so I cannot create new paragraphs. The post was both rhetorical and actual venting. And I never suggested that poor communicating skills equated to low intelligence! No, no. I've know plenty of un-, or under-educated folk who are clearly bright. Four pages on this? Didn't expect to stir the pot that much. Glad that so many participated. Thanks!


----------



## Father Ramirez (Jan 9, 2014)

vostok said:


> Tolerance is the thing here, many posters post stoned, many have issues full stop, many are just plain crazy, then there's me, English is my 'er 2nd language, and not a very nice one either but it is popular, you gotta see their grammar and spelling as there form of communication, like so many north and south ...can hardly communicate at all.....Tolerance Please!


Pretty damn good English as a second language! We are generally more tolerant of people struggling with a second language than we are of native speakers who are lazy. But as the purpose here is to exchange information, as long as that occurs then it's a bull's eye!


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2014)

Father Ramirez said:


> This tablet simply will NOT Tab, nor does Return actually do so, so I cannot create new paragraphs. The post was both rhetorical and actual venting. And I never suggested that poor communicating skills equated to low intelligence! No, no. I've know plenty of un-, or under-educated folk who are clearly bright. Four pages on this? Didn't expect to stir the pot that much. Glad that so many participated. Thanks!


its cause youre using internet explorer this thread has become redundant.
request denied


----------

